# LP tank hookup



## petefarms (Oct 17, 2004)

What is involved in hooking up a 100 lb propane tank to the cooking stove? Other than the regulator its pretty straight forward, but does the regulator have to be adjusted. I can check for leaks with the dish liquid. Dont know if I will do this but am looking into it.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Make sure the tank valve is turned off. Install regulato, there should be an arrow indicating flow direction. Most aren't adjustable and are factory set. Install gas line. Soap all connections with mixture of water/dishwashing liquid and turn on tank valve. Resoap all connections and tighten as necessary. Pretty straightforward actually. Remember that gas line fittings are different from plumbing fittings.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I ran the cook stove off a 100 pound tank all last winter. I hooked it up with the regualtor I had for the ice fishing house stove. This was a 2 stage regulator that put out about a half psi of pressure. It worked well.

This summer I switched to a 250 gallon tank. There is a high pressure regulator on the tank that puts out about 10 psi. This provides enough pressure to get gas through the longer pipe from the tank to the house since the bigger tank has to be at least 10 feet away from the house. I had to buy a low pressure regulator and mount it on the outside of the house. It knocks the gas pressure down to the half psi the stove needs.

I did the switch because propane is $3.50 a gallon if you bring a 100 pound tank into town and have them fill it. To fill a 100 gallon or bigger tank the gas company comes out to your house and fills it. This summer the gas cost $1.25 a gallon. Propane does not go bad and it's nice to have almost a 6 year supply on hand.

I have been told that a 100 pound or smaller tank may have trouble generating enough pressure to run the stove in really cold weather. It hasn't happened to me, even down to -30, but it might. 

Connections for gas have to be either NPT (national pipe thread) with yellow teflon tape or pipe dope on the threads or copper tubing with flared connectors. You might need a flareing tool.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

CAUTION, FOLLOWING ADVICE IS SARCASTIC SUB HUMOR..... a good leak finder is a lit match. Try it around all joints. Helps if you use candle, as it lasts longer if you don't find a leak.p


----------

